# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم البوكسات المكسورة الحمايه Cracked Box's كراك Rocker Dongle Full Crack

## mohamed73

*Rocker Dongle Full Crack*      
 MotoRocker Pc Software v2.10    
 MotoRoker v2.22 
Locosto Sagem Service v1.10    
Motorola IMEI Changer v1.06     
Motorola W213 Service v1.19     *+*Samsun Rocker v1.22    *Supported Modeles:*  

```
 Moto Rocker features: ODM Rocker features:
Unlock subsidy lock
Repair "Contact Provider"
Repair "Sw Version not found"
Repair "Phone code sig error"
Repair "Code corrupt"
Change language
Upgrade firmware
Read/write language pack
Read/write monster flash
Read/write full backup
Read/write bootloader
Read/Write Band Settings
Read user code
Read Phone Book Fast direct unlock
Read unlock codes
Read/Write backup
Read/Write firmware, lang pack, flex, melody packs
Repair damaged boot
Turbo speed supported (up to 920k)
Repair/Change IMEI
```



```
 

 Supported models: Supported models:
Motorola A630
Motorola A830
Motorola A835
Motorola A845
Motorola A920
Motorola A925
Motorola C380
Motorola C385
Motorola C390
Motorola C450
Motorola C450L
Motorola C550
Motorola C650
Motorola C651
Motorola C975
Motorola C980
Motorola E1000
Motorola E1070
Motorola E370
Motorola E375
Motorola E378i
Motorola E380
Motorola E396
Motorola E398
Motorola E550
Motorola E1 ROKR
Motorola E770v
Motorola EM30*
Motorola MPX220
Motorola V3
Motorola V3b (R37A )
Motorola V3r
Motorola V3re
Motorola V3iTunes
Motorola V3i
Motorola V3ire
Motorola V3x
Motorola V3x Refresh
Motorola V80
Motorola V180
Motorola V186
Motorola V188
Motorola V190
Motorola V191
Motorola V195
Motorola V220
Motorola V226
Motorola V235
Motorola V300
Motorola V303
Motorola V330
Motorola V360
Motorola V360v
Motorola V400
Motorola V500
Motorola V505
Motorola V525
Motorola V525M
Motorola V535
Motorola V547
Motorola V545
Motorola V550
Motorola V557
Motorola V551
Motorola V600
Motorola V620
Motorola V635
Motorola v975
Motorola V980
Motorola v1050
Motorola V1075
Motorola V1150
Motorola U6PEBL
Motorola L2
Motorola L6
Motorola L7SLVR
Motorola L7iTunes
Motorola L7E
Motorola L9
Motorola K1 KRZR
Motorola K1/s*
Motorola V3r R3443U2
Motorola V3t R3443H3
Motorola V3t R3443U5
Motorola Z3 RIZR
Motorola L7E
Motorola A1200
Motorola E2
Motorola V3xx
Motorola V3xx refresh*
Motorola V3xx i-Mode
Motorola V6 Maxx
Motorola K3
Motorola V1100
Motorola V8*
Motorola V8 2GB*
Motorola U9*
Motorola Z6*
Motorola W490
Motorola W510
Motorola U3 Motorola C115
Motorola C116
Motorola C117
Motorola C118
Motorola C121
Motorola C122
Motorola C131
Motorola C138
Motorola C139
Motorola C140
Motorola C155
Motorola C157
Motorola C168
Motorola C257
Motorola C261
Motorola L6 i-Mode
Motorola L7 i-Mode
Motorola V170
Motorola V171
Motorola V175
Motorola V177
Motorola W156
Motorola W160
Motorola W161
Motorola W175
Motorola W175g
Motorola W180
Motorola W181
Motorola W220
Motorola W230
Motorola W270
Motorola W370
Motorola W370g
Motorola W375
Motorola W376g
Motorola W377
Motorola W388
Motorola W396
IMEI Rocker supported models:
Motorola A630
Motorola C380
Motorola C385
Motorola C390
Motorola C975
Motorola E370
Motorola E375
Motorola E378i
Motorola E380
Motorola E396
Motorola E398
Motorola E550
Motorola E1 ROKR
Motorola V3
Motorola V3b (R37A )
Motorola V190
Motorola V191
Motorola V195
Motorola V300
Motorola V303
Motorola V330
Motorola V400
Motorola V500
Motorola V505
Motorola V525
Motorola V525M
Motorola V535
Motorola V547
Motorola V545
Motorola V550
Motorola V557
Motorola V551
Motorola V600
Motorola V620
Motorola V635
Motorola U6PEBL
Motorola L2
Motorola L6
Motorola L7
Motorola L7E
Motorola L7 iTunes
Motorola V235
Motorola V360
Motorola V360v
Motorola V3 RoHS
Motorola V3i
Motorola V3i iTunes
Motorola C975
Motorola C980
Motorola V980 Micron
Motorola V980 Intel
Motorola V975
Motorola V3x
Motorola V3x Refresh
Motorola V1070
Motorola V1075
Motorola V1150
Motorola E770
Motorola E1070 

```


 * Models marked are supported only for flash read/write operations. 
Supported Sagem models with SagDD software and Rocker Dongle:  
 • M62+ phones (TI Calypso+ based)  
 Phone unlock/repair is free!
My404X; My400Z; My401Z; My500C; My501C; My501Ci; My501X; MyV-55; MyV-56;  VS1; VS2; VS3; MyX4; MyX-55; MyX5-2; MyX5-2t; MyX5-2v; MyX-8; MyZ5;  MyZ-55; MyC3; MyC3b;
MyC3-2; MyC4-2; MyC5-2; MyC5-2t; MyC5-2v; MyC5-2m; MyC5-3; SG-322i;  SG-341i; SG-342i; SG-343i; SG-344i; SG-345i; Wonu S3; Gradiente  Gf600(MyF600); Gradiente Gf690;
TIGR 1500; GM-1;  
 SagemDD unlocker together with Rocker Dongle and USB Data cable serves as unlocking tool for
• M63/M64 (TI LoCosto based)  
 Phone unlock takes 1 credit, repair is free!
Supported models:
My 100X; My 210X; My 212X; My 214X; My 215X; My 200C; My 202C; My 300C;  My 401C; My 401Ci; My 411X; My 411Xi; My 411V; My 411CV; My 511X;  Vodafone 526; Vodafone 527  
 • M62+ Sec.(TI Calypso+ Sec. based)  
 Phone unlock takes 1 credit, repair is free!
My X6-2; My-V76; My-E77; My 300X; My 301X; My 302X; My 300L; My 400X; My  400V; My 400L; My401X; My 401V; My 401L; TCM 303 (Tchibo); SG 346i;  VS4; VS5;  
 SagemEG unlocker together with Rocker Dongle serves as unlocking tool for E-Gold base phones like:  
 Sagem My150X, Sagem My220X, Sagem  My220V, Sagem My226X, Sagem My230X, Sagem My231X, Sagem My234X, Vodafone  125, Vodafone 125FM, Vodafone 225, Vodafone 225FM, Vodafone 226,  Vodafone 226FM, Vodafone 227, Vodafone 228, ZTE-A35, ZTE-A36, ZTE-A61,  ZTE-A62, ZTE-A65, ZTE-A68, Digibee-BSNL-G-200CF, Huawei-T128, Huawei  T158, Huawei-T201, Coral-100, Coral-200;
KT-400, KT-500, KT-8800, J-Max JM-5700, J-Max F-10 and other  
 List of supported SonyEricsson models with Rocker Dongle software:
J100
J110
J120
J132
K200
K205
K220
K330
T250
T280
R300
R306
S302
W302
Z250
Z320  
 Operations supported: Unlock, Repair SP Lock zones, Reset User code, Upgrade Firmware, Change language, IMEI repair.
Models which require USB to Serial cable:  
 * Motorola F3 Motofone (F3 Cable)
* Motorola W377 (T190 cable)
* Motorola W205 (T190 cable)
* Motorola W206 (T190 cable)
* Motorola W208 (T190 cable)
* Motorola W209 (T190 cable)
* Motorola W213 (T190 cable)
* Motorola W215 (T190 cable)
* Motorola W218 (T190 cable)
* Motorola W395 (T190 cable)
* SonyEricsson T250 (J100 cable)
* SonyEricsson Z250 (J100 cable)
* SonyEricsson Z320 (J100 cable)  
 - Start "ODM_Unlock_v1.18h" software
- Select model and comport,
!!! Select Phone Model, Desired operation and press Initialize RSA keys in emulator window !!!
- Connect powered off phone,
- Press "Unlock" or "Repair"
- Press "Power" button on phone,
- Wait for "Unlocked OK" message  
 Models which require Mini USB cable :  
 * Motorola W156 (V3 cable)
* Motorola W160 (V3 cable)
* Motorola W161 (V3 cable)
* Motorola W175 (V3 cable)
* Motorola W177 (V3 cable)
* Motorola W180 (V3 cable)
* Motorola W181 (V3 cable)
* Motorola W230 (V3 cable)
* Motorola W270 (V3 cable)
* Motorola W360 (V3 cable)  
 - Start "ODM_Unlock_v1.18h" software
- Select model,
!!! Select Phone Model, Desired operation and press Initialize RSA keys in emulator window !!!
- Press "Unlock" or "Repair"
- Connect powered off phone
- Wait for "Unlocked OK" message  
 USB models require drivers installation prior to unlocking.
Here is USB Drivers installation procedure for Locosto USB based models :  
 * Run "Motorola Driver Installer.exe"
* Select "Clean only" and press start, wait untill its finished then close the software,
* Open Control Panel, Add/Remove Programs and uninstall Motorola Drivers
* Install "Motorola.9.0.msi"
* Restart PC
* Connect above mentioned Motorola model with mini USB cable to pc, with battery removed
* Insert battery, windows will detect "LOCOSTO" device and install drivers
* Remove and insert battery again, and check in device manager for "Motorola Flash" device.  
 If You have done everything as described, You will have installed drivers correctly.
Take note, these models will remain in flash mode for only 5 seconds, if  no comunication started, phone will go to charging mode.   
 Enjoy FREE unlock with this Schlumberger Smartcard emulator.  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## abdelfattah

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله

----------


## mohamed190ayuo

السلام عليكم

----------


## pooq

مممممممششششششششششششكككككككككككوووووووووورررررررررررررررر

----------


## zoztihd

مشكوووووووووووووووور

----------


## cobraplus

merci bien fffffffffffff

----------


## amyer

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله بك

----------


## هشامو الملك

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## eco201248

ja i motorola w230 comment devrouiller

----------


## salimbissi

جزاكمالله خيرا

----------


## djonesdz

مشكور وبارك الله فيك

----------


## rachid1512976

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله

----------


## baslal

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## redhasat

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله بك

----------


## sabah77m

thanksssssssss very much

----------


## gsmorient

مشكورررررررررررررر

----------


## flash_room

شكرا  اخي 
عمل ممتاز 2020 واستفدت منه

----------


## bille

جزاك الله خيرا اخ الكريم

----------


## raona

Thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## ةخاشىشي212

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## laghnote8

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله بك      **

----------

